# Solenoid Valve in Surgery Center



## plumbdik (Aug 6, 2013)

We are doing a tiny job at a small surgical facility and upon roughing-in a new sink, we found a leaking solenoid valve in the ceiling. The solenoid is plastic (similar to something for irrigation) on a 3/4" copper cold water line, downstream of two bathroom groups. Leaving the outlet of the solenoid is 3/4" copper that directly screws into a 2" No Hub CI vent pipe serving a lavatory sink. I have been racking my brain, trying to understand why they have this kind of cross connection - does anyone have any ideas or thoughts, I can probably post a picture of it tomorrow if that will help. Comments are much appreciated.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Take pictures, close ups, only thing I can think is a trap primer, but the cast iron baffles me.


----------



## plumbdik (Aug 6, 2013)

I have attached the pictures. No floor drain above. This wye is at the re-vent in the ceiling. Any suggestions or ideas are appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

could be a drain for some sort of equipment that is water cooled or the old exray developers used water to flush away the chemicals...if you could follow back the copper line and see where you end up...


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

I'd trace that copper out, it very well could be a drain and it's not a cross connection at all.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

It's likely on a compressor, probably on a timer to remove moisture.


----------



## plumbdik (Aug 6, 2013)

That's what I originally thought, it is definitely the cold water main. I traced it all the way back and forth, its off the cold main, then tie's into an exterior hose bib, directly ties into the cold feeding the lavatory sink and toilet below the pictured vent. One of the other guys thought it may have to do with an excessive pressure switch for the equipment, but I just don't buy it. However, today the center manager approved removing and capping both ends to stop the leak instead of replacing - so I guess we may or may not ever find out it's intended purpose. I will let you know if anything comes out of this, thanks again for all the help.


----------



## Cipp-pro (Jul 16, 2016)

Where do the low voltage wires go ? Is it a normally open or closed solenoid? Might be a drain to purge the line regularly to prevent any static water forming micro organisms. And keeping chlorine levels proper


----------



## A Good Plumber (Jun 18, 2008)

It might be activated by a thermostat or an appliance to open and add cold water when the appliance dumps excessive hot water down stream.


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

plumbdik said:


> That's what I originally thought, it is definitely the cold water main. I traced it all the way back and forth, its off the cold main, then tie's into an exterior hose bib, directly ties into the cold feeding the lavatory sink and toilet below the pictured vent. One of the other guys thought it may have to do with an excessive pressure switch for the equipment, but I just don't buy it. However, today the center manager approved removing and capping both ends to stop the leak instead of replacing - so I guess we may or may not ever find out it's intended purpose. I will let you know if anything comes out of this, thanks again for all the help.




When in doubt cap it off


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

well whatever you do ..get it in writing from the person in charge of the facility so when a million $$ piece of equipment burns up..you wont be paying for it...after you cap it off...


----------



## plumbdik (Aug 6, 2013)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> well whatever you do ..get it in writing from the person in charge of the facility so when a million $$ piece of equipment burns up..you wont be paying for it...after you cap it off...


Thanks again for all the help. Will do.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

plumbdik said:


> That's what I originally thought, it is definitely the cold water main. I traced it all the way back and forth, its off the cold main, then tie's into an exterior hose bib, directly ties into the cold feeding the lavatory sink and toilet below the pictured vent. One of the other guys thought it may have to do with an excessive pressure switch for the equipment, but I just don't buy it. However, today the center manager approved removing and capping both ends to stop the leak instead of replacing - so I guess we may or may not ever find out it's intended purpose. I will let you know if anything comes out of this, thanks again for all the help.


You better find out what you are removing before you really damage something.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

wyrickmech said:


> You better find out what you are removing before you really damage something.


I’d venture to bet maintence put it in there for some reason,get with the head of maintence and pick their brain


----------

